# Muskrat removal service Licking County



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

If you have a pond and need to rid it of Muskrats, I am your man! I am looking for local water in Licking county (Utica, Mt Vernon, Martinsburg, St. Louisville areas). No cost to you, other than to let me on your pond to trap out the muskrats. I am discrete, friendly and will be quick, no more than a week or so to get rid of them. 

PM me if interested. Thanks
John


----------

